# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Built Printers

## Pete

I thought that there's at least be a few people that would want to see some more printers being built...so here's what I've done today....




I'll do the drip system tomorrow and then hopefully calibration and some prints soon

----------


## Feign

Man that setup looks nice, Pete.  Look forward to seeing where it goes from here.

----------


## Pete

Thanks Feign, I hope it turns out that way. It's actually a kitchen cupboard and for the moment while I need access it's got that untidy skeleton hangar which I can move up and down on the shelving pegs, eventually I'll replace that with a complete shelf and it will look much neater. It's a pretty big enclosure compared to the other peachy stuff so I'm hoping to do some much larger prints eventually.

----------


## amirjabri

> Thanks Feign, I hope it turns out that way. It's actually a kitchen cupboard and for the moment while I need access it's got that untidy skeleton hangar which I can move up and down on the shelving pegs, eventually I'll replace that with a complete shelf and it will look much neater. It's a pretty big enclosure compared to the other peachy stuff so I'm hoping to do some much larger prints eventually.


Nice setup! I want to do one too! do you know how tall that cabinet is? I may get one like that!

----------


## Pete

it's 60*40 and 37 deep (cm) http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/pr...528/#/10205534 I think. Although looking online there's an identical one 20cm taller which I wish I'd found.

----------


## ijmok

Looks Awesome, keep us posted, 

Rob

----------


## Kingoddball

What are you building? Is this a Peachy or a homemade version?  :Confused:

----------


## Feign

> What are you building? Is this a Peachy or a homemade version?


The plastic parts shown are all from the Peachy kit, It's just mounted in an Ikea cabinet rather than the acrylic box that comes with it.

----------


## colehard

What acrylic box it comes with?

The V29 kit I got does not include the enclosure NOR any of the UV filter sheets - we are supposed to make a cardboard stand using the template on a link that does not work.  The UV safety glasses are now just a cutout from a sheet.  I was planning to build this with my son but the fact that there is one pair of "glasses" and no filter material has put me off starting this.

Also, no resin that was promised for Beta backers.  

The first beta kits unboxed online looked alot more substantial than what I received in this second tier.  

My son and I were excited to receive this and get started but I am not sure what to do at this point and how much to worry about the filter around the printer (which in earlier versions of the design included a defeat switch that turned of the laser when the filter was removed.)

Anyone else disappointed with the PP29 beta kits?

----------


## Anuvin

Colehard, in fairness, the Peachy printer was never intended to have an acrylic box. If you go look at the Kickstarter, you will see that laser shielding and an enclosure are things the user provides, if desired. The glasses leave plenty to be desired, I will grant you. The laser safety switch is a piece of wire, some tin foil, a chunk of card stock or plastic, and a metal ball. You can still add this to your Peachy, all of the circuitry is there, but know that I nixed mine before I even used it. Also, the enclosure that was provided with PP28 was small, restrictive, and fell apart constantly. Whatever you can cook up at home will be much sturdier, and all part of the fun. Honestly, I think one of the best parts about the Peachy printer is that you are not restricted to the provided parts. I am ditching the enclosure I got with PP28 tonight, and I would be happy to mail it to you if you think it will be better than what you have at home.

The glasses are not a necessity. Be as cautious as you would be with a child and a laser pointer and you and your son will have a blast. That said, this project is not for a kid, so I hope your son is at least 13ish. The parts are small, and require a certain degree of precision. If your son can handle it, then sally forth, and build! The Peachy store will be open soon where you can spend your beta credit, and even if it's not, post on the Peachy board that you need resin, and it will be shipped to you. It is likely that shipping of the resin is already in the works, but since it comes from a 3rd party, it takes time to get that all worked out. Same with PP28.

I was thinking about this more, and I can see why you feel the way you do, but the tightness of the build of PP29 is desirable, and improved from PP28. The enclosure, glasses, and shielding are just details. You have all the parts for a 3d printer in your hands! Why aren't you building it and printing amazing things yet?

----------


## Feign

> If you go look at the Kickstarter, you will see that laser shielding and an enclosure are things the user provides, if desired.


I'll second this, the fact that the P28 came with a box was kind of a surprise.  And perhaps I chould have put "box" in quotation marks in my earlier post...  From the assembly video, it looks like it was blank material that needed duct tape for assembly.

----------


## Aztecphoenix

what's up Pete, how goes the build? I want to see your system setup even if you're not printing yet, I have to live through you guys until I get mine.

----------


## nka

Colehard, I agree with Anuvin and must add :

- It's a Beta kit. Beta mean functionnal, but expect bug, incompete stuff and other stuff that need improvement. If you have idea, post them on the beta forum to improve the product ! It's what Beta is for ! (Beta seems to be missunderstand as "early access").
- Resine is shipped separely (from MakerJuice directly), you will receive it later. Anyway, try to focus on the build and instructions at first, you'll be better at printing !  :Smile: 
- Container have always been sold in a another package. It was 50$ If I recall (for mount and container).
- UV were on the P28 kit, but wasnt very efficien, so they have been removed from PP29. Might see them back in PP30 or consumer release.

Laser is not very powerfull, but still dangerous. You can add a safety switch if you wish. Come on beta forum, I'll explain to you how to do it.

----------


## Pete

> what's up Pete, how goes the build? I want to see your system setup even if you're not printing yet, I have to live through you guys until I get mine.


Ask and you shall receive....all be it a fairly minor update (unfortunately I gashed my thumb in a stupid drilling accident, n.b. salt water and cuts do not mix!)



I have:
Added the top and bottom reservoirs
A front and back bar on my frame
Trimmed the 'zero' point on the circuitry
Added drip rate attenuator (see below it's just a drilled steel plate but sounds fancy!)
Drip system working and calibrated
Added two safety switches (on the left)



Unfortunately work prevents play but I'm hoping to get going again at the weekend and hopefully calibration and basic prints should follow shortly.

Last thing I'll share that excited me massively was getting the mirrors moving for the first time, the peachy software allows you to draw some pre-defined patterns, it's pretty easy to guess what this would be drawing.....

----------


## Aztecphoenix

please tell me you plan on putting in a viewing window, it would suck not being able to watch it print.

----------


## Pete

There's a webcam to go in the box so I can monitor it remotely (and one of my friends has promised he can sort a web feed for you peeps), when I get hold of some laser protection acrylic then I'm planning on routing out a window into the door....or if it's cheap enough then I'll replace the whole back with a massive sheet

----------


## MagicDan

Pete,

Thank you for that update, keeps me very happy and excited to see the progress.

Was moving the mirrors done through Blender,  or was it done through some sort of calibration program?  

I am just so amazed at how this thing operates.  Can't wait to get mine!  After beta anyway  :Frown:

----------


## Aztecphoenix

> There's a webcam to go in the box so I can monitor it remotely (and one of my friends has promised he can sort a web feed for you peeps), when I get hold of some laser protection acrylic then I'm planning on routing out a window into the door....or if it's cheap enough then I'll replace the whole back with a massive sheet


I saw the webcam in your first post (Logitech C920) they don't do so well in low light situations, how do you plan to compensate?

----------


## Pete

> Was moving the mirrors done through Blender,  or was it done through some sort of calibration program?


Calibration program. For the moment the peachy tool chain is not run through blender, they are working on that and I should expect that will still constitute the main mode of operation by the time users get devices.




> I saw the webcam in your first post (Logitech  C920) they don't do so well in low light situations, how do you plan to  compensate?


Oooo close, but I'm much more of a cheapskate in this area, it's a c270 (but respect none the less).

I have somewhat of an LED fettish, I go from uW (I have one in an acrylic block I made, I'm aiming for 15 years!) to 100W (Ouch!). I'll sort something in this area I suspect :-)

----------


## Feign

The mirror video is strangely mesmerizing.

This is definitely turning out to be a solid example of how to build a Peachy right.

----------


## colehard

Fair enough.  My fault for watching the first unbox videos then.

I am having trouble determining where to get film and glasses that will provide appropriate UV laser protection (without spending $200+ on glasses or $100 + per square foot of film.)  My searching only came up with these pricey options.  Does anyone have any advice?

----------


## Feign

In one of the other threads here, Rylan went over what film he had packaged with the first betas...  Basically a color tinting film that isn't advertized for UV blocking, but that blocks the UV very well...

EDIT: Found the thread, here you go:  Link

----------


## Chayat

How well is well enough?

----------


## Feign

> How well is well enough?


Well, it's a 50 milliwat laser, so there is very little power going through it.  Also, it's in the same spectrum of UV as a blacklight, meaning even with long exposure, it won't burn your skin.

The shielding on most SLA printers is more for keeping ambient UV light _out_ of the resin tank than keeping the laser light _in_.

----------


## Pete

There's dragonlaser and wickedlasers that both have $20ish pairs of glasses.....not sure how good they are though.

----------


## erikk

> I saw the webcam in your first post (Logitech C920) they don't do so well in low light situations, how do you plan to compensate?


That's a very good point for any webcam/peachy setup, I'm sure any webcam would make use of a bunch of light, and it is a good idea to keep any near-uv light out (its hard to be sure which wavelengths will cause unwanted curing). 
But even if there is no light in there you should still be able to see where the laser is drawing.
If you do want some light in there, the filters that rylan mentioned in the other thread can surround a light bulb/led (or block openings to sun/room light) and protect the resin while still getting a huge amount of visible light.
I tested some resin in an open container surrounded by the orange stuff rylan mentioned, in (indirect) sunlight for a few days and it didn't cure at all. If you want to test other materials, I'd suggest trying that, as well as shining a 405nm laser through it.

----------


## Aztecphoenix

if there are any photographers out there, maybe they could try different lens filters to see if any allow large quantities of visible light without resin curing.

----------


## Anuvin

Colehard, dug this up, but there are lots more on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/HDE%C2%AE-Lase...=laser+glasses

I have this set, and I like it, but it is VERY hard to see the laser through them. I like the laser blocking material, it is the cheapest I have been able to find personally, but the resin will melt off the UV protective coating. Be careful about splashes, or get a surplus!

----------


## colehard

Thanks - I found these but the specs were not very detailed so I was concerned.  But after reading more, I ordered some of these and got to building.

----------


## colehard

OK, took me about 6 hours today to build the Peachy.  Instructions are good, only accidentally skipped one step (gluing in the coils), but was able to go back at the end and take care of that.

It is not pretty, I will make a better housing at some point.

2014-05-11 01.40.59.jpg2014-05-11 01.40.50.jpg

Just need to properly calibrate and calibrate the drip.  The laser draws out a pretty decent square on the calibration paper.

----------


## Anuvin

Colehard! You killed it man! Great job! 

First you were discouraged, now you are one of the first with a completed printer. Good work! I hope your son joined you and had a good time. If not, I hope you guys have fun calibrating and printing together!

----------


## Pete

Looking good colehard

----------


## ijmok

Massive Thumbs up  :Smile: 

Seems Peachy is a challenging but achievable build if you follow the instructions, 
Looking forward to mine showing up (Roll on July? :Confused: )

----------


## ser10gonzalez

This is my little printer....

----------


## Synchron

hi, nice printer! is this also an ikea board?
When i look to the designs i think peachy could sell ikea coupons  :Big Grin:

----------


## rylangrayston

> Fair enough.  My fault for watching the first unbox videos then.
> 
> I am having trouble determining where to get film and glasses that will provide appropriate UV laser protection (without spending $200+ on glasses or $100 + per square foot of film.)  My searching only came up with these pricey options.  Does anyone have any advice?


Hey colehard 
we sent out the extra box/peachy printer enclosure to the first few early beta simply because we needed to try the idea out with some people.
We plan to open the store to beta testers very soon where you will be able to purchase/ spend beta tester credits on protective film by the foot, so that you can make any size viewing window you like! 
We also want to stock standardized enclosure, safty glasses and anything else you might need for using a peachy printer.  
Great work one the printers everyone!!!!!!!!

----------


## harpo99999

with a bit of experimenting (in the stores) I have found that the orange cellophane can block UV (from a uv led torch) with four layers atleast as effectively as the 'uv laser gogles' supplied with the peachy pp29 so it IS possible to create a clear plastic cabinet, line it with 4 layers of orange cellophane and have a UV resistant location. I hope to finish my printer build INCLUDING a perspex cabinet (with the cellophane lining) and might even post photos

----------


## Aztecphoenix

> with a bit of experimenting (in the stores) I have found that the orange cellophane can block UV (from a uv led torch) with four layers atleast as effectively as the 'uv laser gogles' supplied with the peachy pp29 so it IS possible to create a clear plastic cabinet, line it with 4 layers of orange cellophane and have a UV resistant location. I hope to finish my printer build INCLUDING a perspex cabinet (with the cellophane lining) and might even post photos


for a clean look, go to a store that sells window tinting supplies and get ahold of some of the tinting adhesive (you may even be able to find UV tint for sale)

----------


## Dave A

Great to see these first builds! The one from Ser10gonzalez somehow reminds me of a hospital bed, hehe: CoolClips_vc008383.jpg
Which gives a complete new meaning to the word printbed I guess....

----------

